# Bimmerfest 2003.....................



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Well my first Bimmerfest and I must say it was well worth the trip.

It was a pleasure to meet everyone and it was quite unfortunate I couldn't make the road rally and the festivities afterward due to me needing a ride with a friend to LA to catch a plane the following day.

I look forward to coming next year and maybe even driving down..... :eeps:

Now on to the *BIG* Thanks (in no particular order):

Jon and Kari Shafer: Thanks for the hospitality it was greatly appreciated and I was very honored for the open acceptance into your home. It was great to finally meet you both.

SFJim aka jAb: Thanks for the hospitality and the great party in San Diego. Good to meet you after 4 some odd years.

Mark and Tim: Thanks for the great laughs and good times over the course of the trip. Great to finally meet you guys after 2 years of working closely with you on 2 of the GREATEST Bimmer message boards.

Manu: Thanks for the Hospitality and making sure I got to the airport on time.

Also thank you to everyone else I missed.

:thumbup:

Oh here's an interesting site on the 405 south to San Diego:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Glad to finally meet you Clem! 

Thanks for making the trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Glad to finally meet you Clem!
> 
> Thanks for making the trip! :thumbup: *


Feeling's mutual Scott. Next year maybe I'll make the Seattle caravan down


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Clem said:


> *Feeling's mutual Scott. Next year maybe I'll make the Seattle caravan down  *


That will be great. JonM needs a road partner for that 1200 miles back in one day! :yikes:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *That will be great. JonM needs a road partner for that 1200 miles back in one day! :yikes: *


LOL You guys ditched Jon? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Clem said:


> *LOL You guys ditched Jon? :dunno: :rofl:  *


More like Jon ditched them  Check his thread on being back home.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

DAMN That JonM is a "wiiild and carAAAAAZZZZYyyyyy guy" (sorry bad Steve Martin impression)


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem, great meeting you too!:thumbup:

Here's what Clem did for those didn't know. The Bimmerfest regulars stood around and chatted around 8:40am or so. Then Jon, Tim, Mark dropped by. In a few steps away, was Clem. However, no one in the group could recognize Clem. After we all introduced ourselves and our nicknames, Clem *then* stepped forward and introduced himself.

Hrm...maybe he was making sure that none of his corruptees was in the group.  :bigpimp:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

I just loved seeing all the shocked expressions when I introduced myself


----------

